# shootin suckers??



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

is it legal to shoot suckers in the rifle river with a bow ??


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

You are kidding, right?

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211449--,00.html


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

unless its a trout stream, then that link gives no indication


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> unless its a trout stream, then that link gives no indication


 
*Fish with* your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Firemedic said:


> *Fish with* your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods.


 I don't think Dano73 asked about fishing with hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or any other unlawful method. 

Fishing suckers with a bow is legal (generally speaking). The question was if it is legal on the Rifle River. Which would be dependent on its classification as a trout stream.

Sorry Dano73, I do not know the answer to your question.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I am assuming you are referring to shooting suckers with a bow. Here is the link to the seasons and restrictions.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/bow-spearing-table6_272192_7.pdf


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry. I could have sworn his post just asked if you could shoot them. I guess I didn't see the bow part.......


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ha Ha 
sorry firemedic it did say just shooting but when i reviewed it i seen it looked stupid you must have replied before i edited it.
thanx for the info guys.
the rules are more than vauge on where you can bowfish now 
still cant figure out if its leagl to shoot fish in the ditches now .
saw few carp and suckers out in Q-see area and im getting the itch.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

i would like to see someone bowfish smelt. :lol:


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> i would like to see someone bowfish smelt. :lol:


 
get one of those big ol turkey heads and shoot into the school,bet youd get a few.


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just take a little frog spear with you and when comes up in your hole or comes off and falls in the hole, stick it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

bow fishing is a lawful method


Firemedic said:


> *Fish with* your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

if its not a trout stream yes you can.......wack em n stack em buddy!!


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

All of the states designated trout streams are listed on the DNRs website in Fisheries Orders.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh so then a baseball bat wont count as legal. ONE day Im going to get some sort of a baseball bat fishing season open.


----------

